# How To Mod Your Cheap Red Laser



## Vikz (May 8, 2005)

The Cheap Laser Mod, these lasers can generally be bought for around $1 in america... or 1 or two pounds in UK where im from... anyway, these lasers can have an output of around >1mw to <5mw depending on where you buy it from... 

firstly you should know that this mod will not work with all the red lasers and some may break, but due to mass production they are so cheap that you should buy a few different ones to test which ones it works best on. some may break to due the higher voltage while some may increase the output to around 7mw which is pretty cool.

There are two mods for this...

the first is adding an extra battery, it sounds simple but its very effective. start by cramming in four batteries rather than the 3 it usually takes... and try to close the cover on it, if you are unsuccessfull then close the batteries of with sellotape. if this works you should have a really good $1 laser /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.





For the next mod i used a spring because of its conductive nature, and it also fit perfectly over the laser, instead of this you might want to use a metaltube...








then inser two AAA size batteries into the spring/tube




and finally make some sort of metal cover so that it touches the negative end of the AAA battery and the spring/tube...

And thats how to modify a cheap laser... hope these mods were good aswell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. enjoy

'should keep me entertined till my greenie arrives'


----------



## Vikz (May 8, 2005)

if youve got a broken BB gun you might want to try this, 





When that was complete i pulled the gun appart and saw something like this...




removed these two pieces...




and attached them together like this...




then i got my old red laser... (hopefully one day il get a green one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif )




and attached it to the parts taken out of the gun like so.... does it look kool or what?




and attached the sticker from my red laser, finishing it of with some blue tack (you could use glue here)







and lastly attach it where you want and enjoy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Vikz (May 8, 2005)

my other red laser scope, i didnt make this one,


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 8, 2005)

Overdrive eh? I wonder how much current they are getting. Have you opened the laser case to see if there is a trim pot to adjust the power going to them? Not sure how these are like green ones...


----------



## Vikz (May 8, 2005)

yep, im in the process of opening one up, there doesnt seem to be any movable parts inside. there are other more expensive red lasers that feature a pot though. 

ill reply back if i find anything.


----------



## Vikz (May 8, 2005)

i finished opening one of the lasers and ended up with this... 









sorry about the absolutely poor quality of images but theres really not much to see, there no resistors, only a button and the board /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif. so the only way i can see to mod it is through increasing the power...


----------



## Kreso_Bukvic (May 9, 2005)

There must be a resistor!

Krešo


----------



## Vikz (May 9, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif theres nothing there!!! wot did i expect for one pound? lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## dudio (May 16, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kreso_Bukvic (May 16, 2005)

I know how these lasers are built.

Battery - resistor - switch - open diode.

You would kill the diode without the resistor


----------



## scismakino (Jun 3, 2011)

hello, i just bought a laser pointer 

but its just a <1 Mw laser :-( 

can i mod it? Its a 4 in 1 kind: laser ponter, LED light, biro, magnet, some kind of stick to show stuff with.

I tried to open the case but it didn't come loose, even when i used tools it still didn't work

I can't open the buttons etc. 

please help:huh:


----------

